# I'm New And Trying To Find My Way



## SugarRush (Jul 4, 2005)

hey everyone im new here and im trying hard to find my way and not get too lost! i know nothing at all about healthy eating/trying to lose weight or any of that stuff  so im hoping that some people on here might be able to help me out! i already no one person on here and he is a big help! so im looking forward to meeting and hearing from some new people!

ROCK ON


----------



## Tom_B (Jul 4, 2005)

Hey. Firstly read this.

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showpost.php?p=1038861&postcount=4

 Just trust everything Emma says 
 Then afterwards read this
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=21113

 But jsut keep things small and simple right now .. and get a membership to my gym!  , I'll pay for ya if I have to! .. Well depending on how much it's gonn acost to get the shaggin Herbie fixed ..


----------



## SugarRush (Jul 4, 2005)

i cant believe u broke my shaggin herbie! but we have already been through this!
emma is that health nut rite? anyways ill read it!


----------



## SugarRush (Jul 4, 2005)

This Is Not Going To Be Easy!


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jul 5, 2005)

SugarRush said:
			
		

> This Is Not Going To Be Easy!


No it aint, Honey. Looking good hurts!


----------



## SugarRush (Jul 5, 2005)

it really does! i hope to god i can do it! i just want to lose some weight! looking good isnt easy your right! oh well! im willing to give it my best shot!


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jul 6, 2005)

SugarRush said:
			
		

> it really does! i hope to god i can do it! i just want to lose some weight! looking good isnt easy your right! oh well! im willing to give it my best shot!


If you are willing to put in the time and effort, you may eventually even put Brittany Spears out of business


----------



## SugarRush (Jul 6, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> If you are willing to put in the time and effort, you may eventually even put Brittany Spears out of business


oh yes im sure thats going to happen! lol! shes ewwwww! lol!


----------



## Jenny (Jul 6, 2005)

Welcome to IM SugarRush  I like your nick name, it's cute!


----------



## SugarRush (Jul 6, 2005)

Jenny said:
			
		

> Welcome to IM SugarRush  I like your nick name, it's cute!


thanks jenny! yeah my nickname is so meeee! i love sugar i have no idea how im going to do this without it!! lol!


----------



## Jenny (Jul 6, 2005)

SugarRush said:
			
		

> thanks jenny! yeah my nickname is so meeee! i love sugar i have no idea how im going to do this without it!! lol!



Sugar is a no no for sure   I haven't had anything with real processed sugar in such a long time, I can't stand ice cream, candy and cookies anymore   

Do you belong to a gym? 
I think you should start posting your meals and your workouts, and then we can see how we can help you


----------



## SugarRush (Jul 7, 2005)

Jenny said:
			
		

> Sugar is a no no for sure   I haven't had anything with real processed sugar in such a long time, I can't stand ice cream, candy and cookies anymore
> 
> Do you belong to a gym?
> I think you should start posting your meals and your workouts, and then we can see how we can help you


i go to the ymca gym its pretty good! and i have a friend of mine helping out with me meals hes setting everything up for me because i really really really have no idea what im doing at all! all i know is what i want to do! and that is lose weight and fast! lol! so as soon as i know whats going on ill let u all know whats going on! lol!


----------



## SugarRush (Jul 9, 2005)

like omg how am i ever going to cut off sugar! i like need sugar and chocolate i love chocolate! like omg im going to die arent i?? lol!


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 9, 2005)

Resist the calling of the Dark Side!!! You can do it, just put your mind to it!!!


----------



## BritChick (Jul 9, 2005)

SugarRush said:
			
		

> like omg how am i ever going to cut off sugar! i like need sugar and chocolate i love chocolate! like omg im going to die arent i?? lol!



Hey, though I agree sugar is a nasty, nasty demon    I also believe in making small changes at first, especially if you are just starting out with a new outlook on healthy eating and working out and want to make it a change of lifestyle rather than a quick fix diet. 
It goes for both the diet and the training.  
If you take on too much too soon the chances are you won't adhere to it and will crash and burn, I've seen it happen many times before.
Cutting out all sugar right off the bat to me is a wee bit extreme for the general population, cut it down first, make sure you're getting enough of the 'right' foods and go from there.
Good luck SR and welcome to IM.


----------



## Jenny (Jul 9, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Hey, though I agree sugar is a nasty, nasty demon    I also believe in making small changes at first, especially if you are just starting out with a new outlook on healthy eating and working out and want to make it a change of lifestyle rather than a quick fix diet.
> It goes for both the diet and the training.
> If you take on too much too soon the chances are you won't adhere to it and will crash and burn, I've seen it happen many times before.
> Cutting out all sugar right off the bat to me is a wee bit extreme for the general population, cut it down first, make sure you're getting enough of the 'right' foods and go from there.
> Good luck SR and welcome to IM.



Very good post, I agree


----------



## mrguy (Jul 10, 2005)

Learn to love Splenda!!

A nice sugar free treat for a sweet tooth:

Strawberries, Fat free whip cream and Splenda!

Hits the sweet tooth spot every time!!

Don't look at what your doing as a diet. It is a life style change and it does take time to get into different eating habits.

You have already taken the first step to a totally new you


----------



## SugarRush (Jul 11, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Resist the calling of the Dark Side!!! You can do it, just put your mind to it!!!


yes but the dark side has COOKIES!!!!


----------



## SugarRush (Jul 11, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Hey, though I agree sugar is a nasty, nasty demon    I also believe in making small changes at first, especially if you are just starting out with a new outlook on healthy eating and working out and want to make it a change of lifestyle rather than a quick fix diet.
> It goes for both the diet and the training.
> If you take on too much too soon the chances are you won't adhere to it and will crash and burn, I've seen it happen many times before.
> Cutting out all sugar right off the bat to me is a wee bit extreme for the general population, cut it down first, make sure you're getting enough of the 'right' foods and go from there.
> Good luck SR and welcome to IM.


thanks im trying to go slow but u know sometimes i get excited and am like lets change everything right now and then other times im like i dont wanna do anything! so im like man this is hard!.......


----------



## SugarRush (Jul 11, 2005)

mrguy said:
			
		

> Learn to love Splenda!!
> 
> A nice sugar free treat for a sweet tooth:
> 
> ...


i just hope i like the new me...i mean i hope shes not a drag! lol!


----------



## mrguy (Jul 11, 2005)

SugarRush said:
			
		

> i just hope i like the new me...i mean i hope shes not a drag! lol!



Hey SugarRush! ( I just love that name!!)

I think you will be pleasantly surprised at how much you will like the new you!!!

Just remember, don't get discouraged if you don't see results right away. It takes a while.

I used to eat nothing but junk food and candy and one day while looking in the mirror, I didn't recognize the person looking back at me and I decided it was time for a change. My Dr. wanted to put me on HB med and Cholesterol medicine. I decided to try it my way and change my life.

I no longer have HB or high cholesterol and I like the person who is looking back at me in the mirrors these days.

You can do it!!!


----------



## SugarRush (Jul 11, 2005)

mrguy said:
			
		

> Hey SugarRush! ( I just love that name!!)
> 
> I think you will be pleasantly surprised at how much you will like the new you!!!
> 
> ...


wow that must had made u feel great! and thanks like i said my name is so very me im very hyper like all the time like im always on a sugar rush even if i didnt have any that day! lol! ill try my best not to get discouraged! but arent u suppose to love the body that your in??? like i have great self esteem about myself i just thought that this chane might make it even better but i donno!......im alittle confused about all this stuff! i mean do i realy know what im getting myself into....


----------



## mrguy (Jul 11, 2005)

If your already happy with who you are, then your probably not going to stick with strict eating regime. 

Like you said, it is not easy to do and in fact most people end up quiting after a month or two. The gym is full of people every Jan and by the end of Feb, you see the ranks thin out.

If your happy and healthy, then there is no reason to make such a drastic change in your life as far as eating stuff goes. I changed because I was so out of shape and over weight I could not keep up with my 4 year old daughter and I was embarrassed to be seen without a shirt on. Now, my daughter can not keep up with her old dad!

For health in general, you should just start working out and see what happens. 

You might find another side to yourself you did not know was there.


----------



## Pylon (Jul 12, 2005)

My only question is how you can have a handle like that and not call your journal the Sugar Shack...

 Good luck on your goals.  You'll get all the info you need hanging around here...


----------



## SugarRush (Jul 13, 2005)

mrguy said:
			
		

> If your already happy with who you are, then your probably not going to stick with strict eating regime.
> 
> Like you said, it is not easy to do and in fact most people end up quiting after a month or two. The gym is full of people every Jan and by the end of Feb, you see the ranks thin out.
> 
> ...


well at least your good now! well im just not sure the world is ready for the other side of me yet! lol!


----------



## SugarRush (Jul 13, 2005)

Pylon said:
			
		

> My only question is how you can have a handle like that and not call your journal the Sugar Shack...
> 
> Good luck on your goals.  You'll get all the info you need hanging around here...


i so agree and if i knew i had of thought of that i would! and if there was a way to change the name of my journal i would also change it just for u....lol!


----------



## King Silverback (Jul 13, 2005)

Hows it goin Sister Sugar!!! I agree with Brother Pylon, Sugar Shack is an awesome name!!!


----------



## Egoatdoor (Jul 18, 2005)

mrguy said:
			
		

> If your already happy with who you are, then your probably not going to stick with strict eating regime.
> 
> Like you said, it is not easy to do and in fact most people end up quiting after a month or two. The gym is full of people every Jan and by the end of Feb, you see the ranks thin out.
> 
> ...


Very good points. The fact is 90% of the people say that want to do this, but end up quitting. You are REALLY going to want to do this to succeed and also realize that you did not get into the shape you are in overnight and you are not going to change it overnight. It could take up to TWO YEARS to become a true hardbody.


----------

